# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Как стать одержимым?

## Paul

Дорогой Враджендра Кумар! Харе Кришна!

Есть такая знаменитая история: http://psiholog3000.ru/poznavatelnye...vannyy-uchenik

Так вот итог этой истории в том, что пока не будет однонаправленного, сильного на грани одержимости сфокусированного желания, то результата должного не будет.

Вопрос. Как захотеть духовного прогресса, так как хотел этот ученик, который жаждал только одного, воздуха. Как стать подобно стреле, которая летит в цель не оглядываясь?!
Мне кажется это ведь главный вопрос.

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Стремление к Кришне уже есть в душе, но под влиянием невежества мы устремляемся не прямо к Кришне, а к Его отражениям в материальном мире в форме богатства, красоты, силы, славы, знания и отречения. По мере очищения мы начинаем понимать, что все, что нас привлекает в этом мире, привлекает только потому, что косвенно Кришна присутствует там. Так разум человека становится все более духовно ориентированным. Об этом Кришна говорит в БГ 2.41: "Идущие этим путем решительны и целеустремленны, и у них одна цель. О потомок Куру, многоветвист разум тех, кто нерешителен". А для того, чтобы развить в себе такую целеустремленность, нужно постоянно очищать свой разум от иллюзии. Поэтому Кришна так же говорит в Бг 12.9 :"О Арджуна, завоеватель богатств, если же ты не можешь держать свой ум постоянно сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги. Так ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь Меня".

----------

